# what os your favorite



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Top water bait?
Mine is the Whopper plopper!!! Got one a couple weekends ago and it has been a real blast.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Daytime a 11G or 11S Rapala around cover,especially if there is a cloud cover. The old ones with the bright white bellies are the best. Made in Finland. A Frog is a good bait too.
Nighttime , dusk or dawn a Vintage 5/8oz. Black Hula Popper. A Black Jitterbug will nail them as well. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Rebel Pop R. Been around a long time, but still the fish haven't figured it out. When the bass are hitting on top, it will hold its own against anything out there..


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Rebel Pop R. Been around a long time, but still the fish haven't figured it out. When the bass are hitting on top, it will hold its own against anything out there..




+1!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Small Hawg Wobbler or Hi Fin Creeper. Heddon Crawler is fun. Barney Spoon in the pads.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

NCbassattack said:


> Rebel Pop R. Been around a long time, but still the fish haven't figured it out. When the bass are hitting on top, it will hold its own against anything out there..


For sure I caught 15 on the pop r in an hour the other night at a local above ground. I have caught the majority of my top water fish on a pop r. I also think It is hard to beat the heart thumping strike on a frog when reeling it over duck weed. I love top water presentations in general


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Small Hawg Wobbler or Hi Fin Creeper. Heddon Crawler is fun. Barney Spoon in the pads.


Funny I found a Hi Fin Creeper yesterday at a garage sale. Black one in great condition. Also I added a Black Tallywacker tail spin. Old bait but a dynamite catcher. Also a Black Diamond Rattler which is great for Big Bass. And my Mouse which I use by throwing on the bank and slip into the water. My 1st Bass on this nearly tore the tail off which I reglued back on. These are just a few examples of topwater that are proven Killers.

Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> View attachment 213322
> 
> 
> Funny I found a Hi Fin Creeper yesterday at a garage sale. Black one in great condition. Also I added a Black Tallywacker tail spin. Old bait but a dynamite catcher. Also a Black Diamond Rattler which is great for Big Bass. And my Mouse which I use by throwing on the bank and slip into the water. My 1st Bass on this nearly tore the tail off which I reglued back on. These are just a few examples of topwater that are proven Killers.
> ...


Anything under $10 for the Hi Fin is a steal. Great condition is $20 or so as they aren't making them as of a couple years ago. That tallywhacker is like a whopper plopper on steroids! Thanks for the photo. Great Find!!!!!!

I like my topwaters in black too . Especially for at night! What brand is that mouse?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Snakecharmer said:


> Anything under $10 for the Hi Fin is a steal. Great condition is $20 or so as they aren't making them as of a couple years ago. That tallywhacker is like a whopper plopper on steroids! Thanks for the photo. Great Find!!!!!!
> 
> I like my topwaters in black too . Especially for at night! What brand is that mouse?


*Koppers Live Target Field Mouse Hollow Body Soft Walking Topwater *

I guess I stole the Creeper for a Buck. The Tallywacker is a great Vintage bait. Made of Hardwood. Versatile and easy to use. And,who else is throwing one besides me? Give 'em something different.
I even throw Black during the day if they want speed. Otherwise I'll use the Mouse or Gold Rapala.



Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> *Koppers Live Target Field Mouse Hollow Body Soft Walking Topwater *
> 
> I guess I stole the Creeper for a Buck. The Tallywacker is a great Vintage bait. Made of Hardwood. Versatile and easy to use. And,who else is throwing one besides me? Give 'em something different.
> I even throw Black during the day if they want speed. Otherwise I'll use the Mouse or Gold Rapala.
> ...


Call the cops!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Sammy is good. I like the Torpedo as well, caught lots of fish on it at the New, including my pb musky of eight pounds..lol (don't musky fish at all, was after smallies)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Black Jitterbug has always been my favorite followed by the Pop-r.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i'd say i'm pretty much a popper addict. 

my favorite is the yo-zuri sashimi popper, but its been discontinued. though their 3db popper is almost the same bait. 

also a big fan of the strike king spit n king and storm chug bug.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've put a lot of time in with the SK Zulu... Really like how it's good in weeds and open water.
The Pop-r is also a favorite... River smallie killer.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I would have to take the spook over the popper but mainly because I'm not patient enough to fish a popper as slow as it should be. But golly I wish I knew how many bass I caught on a popper when I was w kid running the pond circuit. Does anyone know what those baits that were red and white with the dished head were called? I think they were a walking bait


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

jray said:


> I would have to take the spook over the popper but mainly because I'm not patient enough to fish a popper as slow as it should be. But golly I wish I knew how many bass I caught on a popper when I was w kid running the pond circuit. Does anyone know what those baits that were red and white with the dished head were called? I think they were a walking bait



i walk a popper a lot in the fall, the trouble is finding one that walks well. the chug bug probably walks better than any i've used. i generally let the fish tell me how fast i work it, but in a post spawn/dog days situation it tends to be on the painfully slow side, up to 10 seconds between pops. 

there are a lot of times i'll go down swinging with a top water, both because i have such confidence in it and its just so exciting and i'd gladly take 1 top water bite to say 5 on a t-rig, jig, spinnerbait etc. from may to october, you can pretty much guarantee i've got a popper tied on, and a lot of the time that rod is in my hand.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Since last August I have caught three 19" smallmouth and 3 18" smallmouth on a Rebel Pop-r, it has been a game changer for me. Certainly has been a lot of fun also!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Muskie- Barney.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not sure of the exact location (Emerald Isle area), but a 53 pound red drum was taken on a Pop R in one of the estuaries there last September.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Some of my favorites. 
#1 for me hands down, is a Rico Popper. The stealthy quite, blurping, whistling, walking action drives shallow fish crazy.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Here are some recent Whopper Plopper and Booyah Poppin' Pad Crasher


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

The lure that is mentioned in my name


----------

